# Robo Craft cc200-20 not reading arms



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Got the above today. So following the instructions best I can.
I am trying to print/cut the first sample in the quick application guide, A pop up Greeting card.
I have followed the instructions in it. I printed out the popup greeting card on my Epson C88+.
Printed on the card w/o craft backing. I affixed it to the carrier sheet. 
I have the yellow cap on , landscape, and search registration marks all checked.
When I click cut the head/eye moves about for a second then stops and I keep getting the auto registration reading error
I tried moving the head to the green box in the program but still fails.
argghhhhhhhhhhh

I went over the unpacking instructions and don't see anything about head/eye setup.

Any help appreciated.

mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I know the CE5000-60 can be VERY finicky in where you need to position your blade when you go to contour cut, and sometimes when you think you're in the right area you're not... 

I'm not sure exactly how it's done on the CC200-20, but on the CR Pro and CE5000-60, you need to manually move the BLADE, not the ARMS, to the first registration mark.

You may need to try it a few times until you get to exactly where it wants to be. Change your position in tiny incriments each time until it finally reads them, then try to remember where that position was.

If you open Cutting Master 2, go to Help --> Help Topics (I think), it will open a PDF with instructions on how exactly to do things. Or if you're using ROBO Master Pro, I think you can access the help files from your start button, your plotter, ROBO Master Pro User Manual.

Good luck! It WILL get easier!


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

When you get to step #5 in the cutting process, use either your keyboard or mouse to manually locate the the cutting head inside the corner of the lower right registration mark on the page, with the arrow keys. This should be on the left side of the leading edge feeding into the cutter. Once you are there, left click "Registration Mark Reading" and the cutter should then advance through the reading, from which you will then advance to the the next step of cutting. I find the cutter works best when you print the registration marks at no less than .065. Keep in mind no part of your project should encroach on the hashed area of your screen view.

I have not had success by instructing the cutter to "Search Registration Marks" from the index position. 

I recently purchased the Accu Bladeholder for a CC200-20 and am pleased as pickles. I suggest anyone with one of these cutters explore this option when the time comes to replace their blade.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, the process for contour cutting with the CC200-20 is slightly different from the CraftROBO Pro CE5000-40 and Ce5000-60 24" plotter.

Thanks for explaining that a little better than I have.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

They may not be that much different. I just have not had success with "Search Registration Marks" even though it's a feature on my included software.

Say when I purchased the Accu Bladeholder they read over the phone all the models it was compatable with, ie Wishblade, CraftROBO 200, and I could have swore she said CraftROBO PRO. Did the Pro come with a plastic bladeholder? Unfortunately by the time I got the Accu, all of the information had been peeled from the case, I can't help but wonder if someone is just repackaging an already made metal fully adjustable bladeholder for something else?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the blade holder attachments between the CR and CR Pro are completely different from each other, so I doubt that they're compatible with each other, but I've never seen a CC200-20 up close, so I couldn't say for sure.

Our blade holder on our CE5000-60 24" plotter is plastic, as is the blade holder for the CR Pro.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

C.Edge
I have tried that with no luck. 
I have tried putting the registration marks at .75 and 1 inch as I read on another board. No go.
However I find that the laser prints seem to have a better success rate at reading the registration marks. However I want to do inkjet contour cuts.
I have emailed graphtec and Specialty graphics and see what they say.
On a robocraft board there are ALOT of people with this issue. Glad its just not me being stupid.
So far not happy with this thing at all. I have a US Cutter Refine 721 and that one is fine. Too bad no ARMS on it. Oh well

THanks
Mark



CuttingEdge said:


> When you get to step #5 in the cutting process, use either your keyboard or mouse to manually locate the the cutting head inside the corner of the lower right registration mark on the page, with the arrow keys. This should be on the left side of the leading edge feeding into the cutter. Once you are there, left click "Registration Mark Reading" and the cutter should then advance through the reading, from which you will then advance to the the next step of cutting. I find the cutter works best when you print the registration marks at no less than .065. Keep in mind no part of your project should encroach on the hashed area of your screen view.
> 
> I have not had success by instructing the cutter to "Search Registration Marks" from the index position.
> 
> I recently purchased the Accu Bladeholder for a CC200-20 and am pleased as pickles. I suggest anyone with one of these cutters explore this option when the time comes to replace their blade.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> They may not be that much different. I just have not had success with "Search Registration Marks" even though it's a feature on my included software.
> 
> Say when I purchased the Accu Bladeholder they read over the phone all the models it was compatable with, ie Wishblade, CraftROBO 200, and I could have swore she said CraftROBO PRO. Did the Pro come with a plastic bladeholder? Unfortunately by the time I got the Accu, all of the information had been peeled from the case, I can't help but wonder if someone is just repackaging an already made metal fully adjustable bladeholder for something else?


i need help too, it is very frustrating.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

You might check to insure the cutter is in a location with even lighting projecting in the area of the cut head. Could it be you are using a card stock paper with color variations? On occasion, I've placed the project too far back on the leading edge of the carrier sheet that caused what I believe were errronous readings from the area where the project paper and the carrier met. Then again it could be none of these.

CutMaster appears to default to the CraftROBO CC100. You may want to check to insure you have your cut parameters set for the CC200. I tinkered today and found I can consistantly "Search Registration Marks" in Robo Master if I'm careful to feed the leading edge of the project paper in beyond the horizontal plain of the laser, but not too far to cause the registration marks to encroach upon it.

Thus far I try to design in Corel X3 and launch to CutMaster, I still have occasional issues with projects not cutting properly to scale (It'll cut to the right width according to the printed cut lines, but persists in cutting slightly longer than it should.) Something that I've yet to figure out, if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't think any if much lighting is getting in. its turned perpendicular to the light source.
I try to put the paper on to the edge of the adhesive backing with a little of the clear backing showing (part that doesn't have any adhesive).
I have rolled it forward till the tip of the clear backing is at the back of the cutting pad and tried to were the the start of the paper and adhesive start.
Still no go.
In the manual (page 31 of the robo master software manual) they talk about a registration mark test form . I printed it out but the damn instructions don't tell you what to do with it after printing it. How to use it to. arghh.
I emailed both speciality graphics (were purchased ) and graphtec but nothing from either yet.

Mark


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

as i posted in an earlier thread. which i shall get deleted.

CC200-20 arrived at 9am. its now 3pm. after called Graphtec in the UK the guy said " i've never heard of this problem before".....

no clearly not. clearly everyone on here is making it up... and i think i'm going to call them back and tell them this.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were in the UK and that you had already called Graphtec.

Have you called your distributor?


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were in the UK and that you had already called Graphtec.
> 
> Have you called your distributor?




no worries. and i tried but.. conviently closed for the easter holidays..


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice. I'm sorry.

We'll see if we can come up with anything for you.


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

well they emailed back and said that is Graphtec said it was faulty then theres no arguements and would replace it. sadly due to it being easter it can't be done till tuesday which i'm fine with.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's good to know that they'll replace it for you.

Thank you for updating us.


----------

